# Sand and gravel ?



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

I was wondering if I should leave some gravel in my tank as I'm going to be putting up to 5 Geophagus in and was thinking about making half gravel half sand substrate as my Green terror likes to move gravel and I have some juvie Convicts that might like to move gravel also so what should I do all sand all gravel or half and half Right now I have mixed small size gravel .covering the bottom 2'' any help would be appreciated .


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

i dont think it matters that much they will move the sand just like gravel 
its up to you if you like the look or not


----------

